# ovarian cyst during down reging



## sweetashoney

Hi Everyone.
I would appreciate any info, feedback or support you can offer.
I have had one ivf cycle [March} cancelled because of an ovarian cyst,the cyst appeared just before i was siupposed to start on Menogon . Because of prevoius abdominal surgeries the doctor did not want to drain it with a laparoscopy so He then put on bcp for three months.In august, the cyst had disappeared I started down regulating with Lupron, then again a cyst was picked up on the ultrasound. The doctor said that the cyst had started to clot and he could not drain it. the second cycle was cancelled before stims again. I am on my second month of Bcp's now. I have been takingh the pills religously. the doctor said that because I had ovulated while on the pill I had formed a cyst in my ovary.
Why do I keep getting these cysts? I never missed a pill or took antibiotics whilst on them...
Please give me some advice if you can as this is all quite frustrating for me.. having to stop in between twice now. It is so emotionally draining.


----------



## MissTC

Hi Sweetashoney

Sorry I have no real experience of Ovarian Cysts so cant be much use to you. Here is a link though to something I found that gives lots of info about them, the treatment for them, etc.

http://www.4woman.gov/faq/ovarian_cysts.htm

Hope it is of some help to you. Sending you a huge  you must be feeling so stressed!

Love
Tracy
x

PS you could also post on the PCOS board as the ladies there might have more advice for you. Here's the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tattyt™

Hi,

I am also prone to cysts whilst on downregging drugs and know how frustrating this can be. On my first tx I had to d/r for 8 weeks as I was not responding & then at the end of the 8 weeks a cyst appeared, luckily it was small enough to continue on to stimms but I feel it affected my response to the stimming drugs. Obviously these cysts would not appear if my body were suppressed properly from the d/r drugs. My E2(Estrogen) levels have usually remain quite high due to the cysts.

On my 2nd tx I had 3 cysts on my ovaries after 2 weeks of Lucin d/r drugs, I had to have these aspirated before I could move onto stimms.

My consultant would like me now to have a go at the short protocol but I would like one more go at the LP. I am now researching possible ways to reduce my estrogen before tx starts, I have read some very positive reports of acupuncture being able to reduce estrogen before tx in the following book:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Infertility-Cure-Programme-Getting-Pregnant/dp/0316159212/sr=8-3/qid=1158742519/ref=sr_1_3/202-7535867-4019825?ie=UTF8&s=gateway

I am also going to ask my consultant about Zoladex (Goserelin acetate) as it seems that people who have problems downregging have quite a good response to this. You could also ask your consultant about Antagon, Lupron is a GnRH agonist which works at the hypothalamus (a small gland located at the base of the brain ) whereas Antagon is a GnRH antagonist which completely blocks the effect of gonadotropin releasing hormone at the pituitary gland thus creating a "more complete "down regulation".

Regards,

Tattyt

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

